# Looking for Detailed Local Snowfall Totals



## Patrick P. (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking for past snowfall totals in Chicago and Western suburbs. I know how different totals can be from town to town or in the same town at times. Looking for something a little better than NOAA or Weather Underground. Looking to go back 5 or 10 years to get averages because now everyone wants monthly pricing due to last two big winters. Saw Weather Warehouse but looking for something a little less costly. By city, by zip? Any ideas? My next step is calling local munis.

Thanks! 

Patrick


----------



## ehchvac (Aug 8, 2004)

something like this???

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=CHI_winter_snow


----------



## JKA (Aug 20, 2009)

Great link to the website but I can't figure out how to change the location from Chicago to my location??


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

http://lwf.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/snowfall.html


----------

